# Fink



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa264/OpalsLove/?action=view&current=IMG_0521.jpg

Here she is
There are more pictures if you want to check my photobucket, also some of her mom wrapped in a towel before I had to euthanize her


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

she is adorable!!!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

yes very


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

shes so cute, im sorry for your loss


----------

